# Craigslist Classics



## Kevin (May 30, 2012)

Please do not link to a Craigslist advert. Take a screenshot of it and post it as an image since the links all die quickly and we will have a thread with nothing but dead links. Here's a couple to get started:



 



 

Some disassembly required.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## chippin-in (May 30, 2012)

Im gonna call....They may be (HVW) highly valuable Wal-nut trees. These guys are not that smart. I bet I could get them cheap...

I think we need a HVW smilie.

Robert


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2012)

Hm ... I've always wanted to disassemble some mulch and now I see my opportunity !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gene Howe (May 31, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Hm ... I've always wanted to disassemble some mulch and now I see my opportunity !
> ...



I use pocket screws.:teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2012)

I think a biscuit jointer would be faster!!!!


----------



## hardtwist (May 31, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I think a biscuit jointer would be faster!!!!



Biscuits ARE better with reassembled mulch!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2015)

The hits keep coming. I couldn't fit the entire text in the screenshot so I pasted. 



 

We recently moved into our house and have 4 Pink Crepe Myrtles in the front yard that give too much shade in the front. I am having the front landscaped and need the sunlight. I don't want to see the trees cut down and killed since they are beautiful and healthy so I am putting them up on here in hopes that they can add value and beauty to someone's home. 

To give you an idea of the value of these trees, one 4 foot tall crepe myrtle runs around $75 from a nursery. I was told that this variety gets about 18' tall. These 4 each stand around 15' now. Mature trees give your property instant equity as well as shade and landscaping benefits.

You can cut them back to transport them easier. I have read conflicting reports about cutting back Crepe Myrtles. Some say they should be cut back in the fall while others say spring and early summer is the best time. The trees I am giving away must be dug up. About a mile or two away (by the train station) is a day hire station that the city of Plano built for men looking for work. If needed, you can grab a few shovels, go pick up two men to dig the trees and have the trees out in no time. 

I recommend bringing:
• Some shovels
• A saw or chainsaw to cut larger roots or to cut them back if desired
• Something to cover the bare roots of the trees for transporting 
• Something red to tie on the end for driving if you do not cut them back. 

First come first serve. If you need to day hire, the early morning is the best time to pick the most able body day workers. Make sure you barter price before they are hired. 

Text me when you want to come get them - no phone calls please - TEXT only.

*The picture shows only 2 of the trees. The other 2 look the same. I will take this listing down when they are gone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh man that's pretty hilarious. That's so rediculous I was half expecting some sort of tag line or joke at the end


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 16, 2015)

What the Heck Kevin?!?! Just go into town and get a couple shovels and hard working men to help. You'll be sippin tea in the shade in no time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 24, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2015)

Haha funny Jon. He seems like a pretty good dude though. Call him and ask him if he's a woodworker he would fit right in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 24, 2015)

Kinda like craigslist I guess

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tiny? Heh heh heh....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just had to show these deals for the woodworking tools

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Just had to show these deals for the woodworking tools
> View attachment 89706




The job box is oK price OMG on the rest. My local Craigslist has a delta lunchbox planer- 10 years old
for $800.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My local Craigslist has a delta lunchbox planer- 10 years old
> for $800.



Maybe it comes with lifetime free lunches? great deal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Maybe it comes with lifetime free lunches? great deal!



I do not think so but it does have a "Very nice home made stand"


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not think so but it does have a "Very nice home made stand"



Wood planing and a lemonade stand and lunches offered free you got and for 8 hundred bucks you're in business! 

_*Big Joe's Wood Planing Lemonade & Sandwich Parlor ... Franchises only $800*_


Kiss my grits why didn't I think of it. Hey wait! Grits? Let's add breakfast to our business scheme!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 15, 2015)

Lathes are expensive up here.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

